# Myles Guidry commits to UT-Arlington



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Myles Guidry commits to UT-Arlington.

TONEY COMMITS TO DAWGS (9-11-03).
http://www.prepstars.com/recruiting_news/2003/tourtoney091103.jsp

_Houston Westside All-Stars 6-4 WF Myles Guidry from Houston (TX) Elsik has committed to Texas-Arlington._

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=22868

Texas 2004 Rankings (TexasRoundBall.com).
http://www.texasroundball.com/rankings/2004.html

_38. Myles Guidry 6-4 WF Alief Elsik
Guidry is an athletic leaper that can really get up, has shown the ability to hit the 3. Summer ball with Houston Westside All Stars. Named to all tourney team at Adidas Big Time after averaging almost 20 points per game._


----------

